# 13 Ghost latin Chanting, can't find!



## Malkav1284 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone have any knowledge as to where I might find an audio copy of the Latin chanting from the movie "Thir13en Ghosts" (2001)? I am not sure if there are two separate sets of chanting, or if it is one long piece. Any assistance or ideas as to attain this would be greatly appreciated! Hate obsessing over sounds.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

see abpout the oficial sound track for the movie.


----------



## Malkav1284 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have looked through the ost, it does not have it.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have some chants that may work for you...take a look in my "Chant" folder. Their all free and pretty good!

4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - CHANTS

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Malkav1284 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Thank you so very much Meltdown211*

Oh WOW! Thank you so very much! They all surpassed my hopes! Thank-you thank-you thank-you! Meltdown211, you are awesome! Did you alter the variations of that chant yourself?


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Some I just looped and others are exactly as I found them! I hope you enjoy them! I am assuming you are using the long latin one in there? A couple are really good!

Melty


----------



## lilith.woodrum (Jan 11, 2022)

meltdown211 said:


> I have some chants that may work for you...take a look in my "Chant" folder. Their all free and pretty good!
> 
> 4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - CHANTS
> 
> pass: hauntforum


is there another way i can find it? i cant get to the link on my school computer


----------

